# What are you thankful for?



## Pikachu (Nov 27, 2008)

Basically, just list what you are thankful for.

I'm not gonna post what I am thankful for, cause then I'll sound stupid. X)


----------



## Zeph (Nov 27, 2008)

(Nothing to do with Thanksgiving because I'm not in America-land, but yeah.)


My family.
My friends.

That would be be all.


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 27, 2008)

Family, friends, my computer (and the games on it), my gbas, and my ds.


----------



## Flora (Nov 27, 2008)

~My family
~My friends
~My dad's cookies~


----------



## Retsu (Nov 27, 2008)

The fact that awful holidays like Thanksgiving only come once a year.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm thankful for my awesomenocity friends~ Who have helped me through so much and I am just so grateful that they're there for me because if they weren't I'd be a completely different person and I'd never had been as happy as I was and yes, I know, this is really sappy, but I still love them and they are just great wonderful people.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 28, 2008)

Weekends. The fact that I'm not as bad at writing essays as I thought I was. Sleep. The (occasional) times where my computer works. Fanfiction. The prospect of snow. My Friday afternoon food-shopping trips with my uni friends. Happy music. Mulled wine flavour air fresheners. My sister. Getting mail and rushing all the way back to my room to open it. Christmas lights. Things made for left-handed people. Mushroom burgers. Being able to stay with my best friend in London whenever I want. Warm, fluffy scarves that help block the cold wind. Cup-a-soup. Student discounts. LJ sites that make me laugh. Books that you just can't put down. Bedsocks. People coming to visit me. My George Foreman grill.


----------



## Taliax (Nov 28, 2008)

Books
Computer
DS
Family/Friends
Pretty much everything, especially my mom =D


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 28, 2008)

Besides Pokemon:

-Japanese things
-Spelling and Grammar
-Stuff to live on
-Family and friends.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING! :DDD


----------



## Darksong (Nov 28, 2008)

Ditto on Cryptica.

Also

-the fact that the world hasn't fried yet.

Happy birthday, Rock Lee!


----------



## Ayame (Nov 28, 2008)

My life.  I amazingly seem to value it.
The fact that people don't have the power to read minds.  I need privacy and my thoughts are embarrassing/nonsensical.
My family is pretty cool...
And my friends.  :)


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 28, 2008)

Books
Computer/Internet
Nintendo
Family/Friends
Education[you have to say it is reasonable]
My brain[knowledge etc]


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 28, 2008)

The fact that I'm thankful for this stuff throughout the year, not just on weird American holidays like Thanksgiving. My boyfriend who is not just my partner in crime but my best friend who makes me feel like I can do anything. That I live in Australia. That I have somewhere to live and sleep. That I can come back to my family every day.


----------



## IcySapphire (Nov 28, 2008)

My faith
My family and friends (both online and off)
That I have food to eat, clothes to wear, a roof over my head, and positive things to do
That I live somewhere (reasonably) safe.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 28, 2008)

We don't have Thanksgiving here but anyway...

- The internet.
- This forum and you guys X3 
- That I have clothes and food and all that stuff
- Pokemon.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 28, 2008)

The Internet (especially TCoD)
My awesome e-pals (especially Dark Shocktail ^^), and most of the rest of you guys I guess *throws you all a cookie*
Video games
Almost every comedy show to come out of Britain between the 70s and the 90s
The fact that I clearly have no life whatsoever

I don't have Thanksgiving so I can put all the stupid crap I like. Hehe~


----------



## S.K (Nov 28, 2008)

My friends.
That people that I ask out say no. (srsly, it keeps me going)
Respect.
Family (obviously)
my education
My food and drink.
democracy.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 29, 2008)

Weekends. School fails.
Internetz (curse the time when my internet died)


----------

